# TV en direct sur Mac



## bd54 (11 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,
Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? Je n'arrive plus à visionner certains site en vidéo sur mon Mac version 10.4.11. J'ai QuickTime Player version 7.6.4 d'installer et j'ai aussi télécharger Flip4Mac mais ça ne marche toujours pas; Alors quoi faire ? Merci à qui peut m'aider.


----------

